# Sanding primed walls



## Joshburns (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anybody know a way to sand down walls that have a layer of primer on them? A basement I was working was textured badly and then the home owners primed the walls then later decided to redo it. Everybody I ask says if you try to sand a wall that has been primed with sandpaper it will just gum up the paper. Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

rent a power sander with a vac. attatchment. I took down a stipple ceiling with one..Was dusty tho. I'm sure someone has a better solution


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Same here. I use a hand held orbital sander with vacumn attachment. 

It has holes in the sandpaper to collect the dust. Well, most of it. Sanding disks are hook and loop. Buy the disks by the box, much cheaper.

I do this on all repaints. Makes a huge difference in the final paint job. Did a 2600 sq. ft. house in one day. That's just the walls, no ceilings.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

orbital sander on residential redos....we usually do a sand before priming..if their are patches this works 
with taking any high spots off of them to


on rentals most dont want to pay for the paint let alone anything else...so we just patch, prime and paint


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

Depending on the texture you came skimcoat the walls and then sand. At least there will be less sanding.


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

sk071077 said:


> Depending on the texture you came skimcoat the walls and then sand. At least there will be less sanding.


I agree. Skim coat with 90 min mud then you are ready to go. We actually will thow a light orange peel and then use that to skim instead of using the pan.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

Joshburns said:


> Does anybody know a way to sand down walls that have a layer of primer on them? .


 
a pole sander and some elbow grease..........who ever told you that it will ball up is a complete moron. ive been sanding walls for 12 yrs and i have never had to skim coat a primed wall lol ............ only skim coat to hide inperfections like bumps, bad plaster job etc etc ...........if your really having a problem use that black mesh sand paper that drywallers use


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

if they really messed up the primer coat bad .. and i mean real bad then you may have to skim coat but normally some sand paper and a few good top coats will hide most of it


----------



## MattRoefer (Mar 1, 2010)

Skim coating the bad spots is always a way to get around that, have you tried a sanding pole?


----------

